

18 year old who wants be be millionnaire by 21 completely villified. Unfair? - moseeds
http://www.smarta.com/blog/2010/9/jamie-dunn-why-other-peoples-negativity-wont-get-me-down#comment-76935294

======
mburney
At first glance I thought for sure that his critics are probably just jealous
bitter old anti-youth types who think young people need to be kept in line.

But upon checking out his website, it is very hard to figure out what he
actually does, and what his business is all about. He seems to be trying to
sell himself and his achievements rather than a product, and while this can be
a type of "lifestyle" business, people still need a reason for why they ought
to listen to him.

